# Alex Jones



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just discovered this guy recently. Hmmm, some of his talking points are really over the top, but I agree with a lot of what he is saying. He has lots of supporting evidence. I just don't know who or what to believe about the current state we are in now.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

From what I have heard from/about the guy you would do well to find another source. I think he just makes his living off trying to scare folks to death with factually incorrect information. There is probably a bit of truth in everything he peddles thats how you sell lies. Listen to him too much and you will sound like a nutjob.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

He is a nut case. He recently accused a group of eating golden roasted babies. He lifts information from sources without giving them credit. He omits important facts in order to scare people. There are much better people out there.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. What they said. ^^^^^


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

This guys a nutjob. He may have some actual real info, but hes just too much for me.

Dont knock yummy golden roasted babies until youve tried em! 

See this thread.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

He also runs a website called infowars. The guy makes a living fulling the gulable with BS.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Try the survival podcast. Alex is way over the top and does use scare tactics.


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

Pro second Amendment. I like him already.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Jones,just like Beck are laughing all the way to the bank.don't listen to anyone, just keep silently prepping,food,water,tools,seeds ect. so life can go on for whom ever you want when and if real hard times come.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

This guy is with Alex Jones too
yes they are over the top BUT you can watch them and if you have time ... sift through what they are saying and find maybe some truth and then follow that thread of truth and search out more information...

Does anyone know of a benevolent newscaster who ISN'T laughing all the way to the bank...LOL cnn nbc abc RT...LOL I am 56 and have NEVER seen one in my life ... maybe I missed something ... oh yeah ... walter cronkite hahahahah nooo

Sorry too much coffee ...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> Jones,just like Beck are laughing all the way to the bank.don't listen to anyone, just keep silently prepping,food,water,tools,seeds ect. so life can go on for whom ever you want when and if real hard times come.


From what I've seen from Beck, he's actually correct and goes to great lengths to fact check whatever he covers. Jones on the other hand....not even close.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Beck have you seen his videos about FEMA ... he found truth and then the next day did a complete turn around and pulled an alex jones rant and said anyone who questions the camps were .... well he was angry... you should look it up ... is is the same ... they are all the same.... LOL


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

kejmack said:


> He is a nut case. He recently accused a group of eating golden roasted babies. He lifts information from sources without giving them credit. He omits important facts in order to scare people. There are much better people out there.


I have most of his DVD's, listen as much as I can (He PO me off at first but then when I did some research I found he was right) but in all that time never heard him say anything about eating golden roasted babies. He did talk about the Bohemian Grove meetings of the PTB where they have a mock sacrifice. My wife and I have met and talked to a few of the people he's had on his show, one being G. Edward Griffin who wrote "The Creature From Jekyll Island" which is a history of the Federal Reserve. Alex had the guts to confront Piers Morgan on his anti gun stand and even started a deportation petition to get Morgan out of the US, it got over 100,000 signature but Obama turned it down. Alex Jones allows the copying of his DVD's, we have given out over 600 copies with many people thanking us and some have offered money to us because they appreciate the info. By the way he does admit making mistakes, I've heard him say frequently "Do your own research", how many people really do that? Laughing all the way to the bank, Jones economic status is minimal compared to Brian Williams, Diane Sawyer and others in the new media that some of you may consider "reliable" sources. As to Beck, he pimps religion far too much and is not much different from Sean Hannity or Rush Limbaugh who have ridiculed Alex Jones for being a conspiracy theory believer.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> Beck have you seen his videos about FEMA ... he found truth and then the next day did a complete turn around and pulled an alex jones rant and said anyone who questions the camps were .... well he was angry... you should look it up ... is is the same ... they are all the same.... LOL


Nope. In all honesty, I don't watch tv, don't listen to the radio, and really don't care to. I prefer to worry about things that I have a chance of doing something about. I also prefer that whatever source I obtain information from is generally correct and isn't overhyping some ******** nutjob theory, which Jones does quite regularly, while giving about half the story and leaving out anything that doesn't jive with his tinfoilery. Beck on the other hand, at least when I last watched his show(still on fox at the time) was spot on, and without any tinfoil.

Have a listen to the survival podcast and the covert prepper podcast.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

THEBLAZE TV
GLENN BECK’S DREAM OF BUILDING AN ENTIRE CITY-THEME PARK HYBRID CALLED ‘INDEPENDENCE, USA’ WILL BLOW YOUR MIND
Jan. 10, 2013 8:45pm 

check it out.... like I said they are all ....out there ...LOL


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Please, oh please, dear friends, don't ever put Glenn in the same category with Alex. :ignore:

Say what you will about GB, but he brings up issues months ahead of the other guys out there, & he puts his money where his mouth is. Just sayin.


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

My two cents:

Say what you will about Alex Jones (I am not a regular listener) but without him, and this is very important, I would have NEVER learned about Bildeberg or Bohemian Grove. 

I think it is of critical importance that people learn about these two very real organizations and what they do. 

I will always be grateful to Alex Jones for that.

Glenn on the other hand I know is not for all people, BUT, he does call his shot and more often than not is right. He called Egypt being controlled by the Muslim Brotherhood when no one else was even mentioning it. He was right. He partially uncovered the truth about what really what went on at Benghazi.

I think no matter who is doing the "reporting" we should all do our own research and properly vett the source.

It is a very sad truism that in today's day and age we have to take everything we are being told with a grain of salt. They all have an agenda.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I listed online to Alex Jones and heard him accuse the US military of widespread torture of civilians in Iraq. Then he accused Rush Limbaugh of saying that's OK because they were just blowing off steam. Both of those statements were outright lies.

He also says and does things that are needlessly inflammatory and provocative. I think he deliberately caused a confrontation with the NSA by refusing to take off his shoes so he could claim harassment. 

Glenn Beck is an honest man. Alex Jones is not.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Listen to him if you want but do your own research don't just drink his koolaide and buy in whole hog.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I do not care for Alex jones but with anyone who makes money selling ad space and themselves you have to have your BS filter going. I like to listen to podcast as a way of multi tasking. I like and listen to the survival podcast. I do not agree with some stuff he says but he seems more moderate than most.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

jsriley5 said:


> Listen to him if you want but do your own research don't just drink his koolaide and buy in whole hog.


This stands for anyone you listen to, always do your own research. A lot of the time your own family can be untrustworthy, in fact if you believe what the Bible says then you will "Trust no man." Or you could "Trust but verify."


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Alex Jones is a nut job with little if any foundation in reality. Just because he sometimes points out valid things doesn't make him a good source; even a broken clock is correct two times a day.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

faithmarie said:


> THEBLAZE TV
> GLENN BECK'S DREAM OF BUILDING AN ENTIRE CITY-THEME PARK HYBRID CALLED 'INDEPENDENCE, USA' WILL BLOW YOUR MIND
> Jan. 10, 2013 8:45pm
> 
> check it out.... like I said they are all ....out there ...LOL


 Speaking of "Drinking the koolaid", New age Jonestown? Or maybe just a mild version of Colorado City, AZ. Oh yeah, just remembered, Jim and Tammy Baker had their little escape town like place sucking up their gullible listeners hard earned money.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Well to me his GB little city dream is at least one thing that makes him delusional and again just one of the n
"nut jobs" to listen and then "Trust no man." Or you could "Trust but verify."As Viking said ...


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Alex Jones is bat shit crazy.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

He is that... and over reacts and is theatrical....


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Everybody in the media needs to self promote or else they go back to picking up trash or flipping burgers. With that in mind Alex is one of the few people exposing some of the dangerous agendas our gov is up to. I never heard a peep about 2 billion hollow point rounds on Rush Hannity or Beck. I never heard a peep about operation gladio anywhere else but Alex. He might be fringe but he is fairly accurate.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Thats the thing ... fairly accurate .... you always find 2 or 3 sources ... Alex is entertaining ...  I don't know if you have ever heard of william cooper? Just wondering .....


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Beck, jones, Rush, Uncle Ted, and Sean walk into a bar. Which one comes out alive. They all do cause they meet Jessie Vantura who leads them all to safety LOL


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This rings clear to me..
.





"If we can save only one child by inacting gun control than it is worth it!"

Joe Biden


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

faithmarie said:


> THEBLAZE TV
> GLENN BECK'S DREAM OF BUILDING AN ENTIRE CITY-THEME PARK HYBRID CALLED 'INDEPENDENCE, USA' WILL BLOW YOUR MIND
> Jan. 10, 2013 8:45pm
> 
> check it out.... like I said they are all ....out there ...LOL


Glenn Beck ... Sorry, I will have to pass.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Glenn Beck ... Sorry, I will have to pass.


Great Andi....you made Glenn cry!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

RevWC said:


> This rings clear to me..
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Cheesy ... but I like it...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess this is old news ... but I was wondering what your take is on this.. now worth much but is this staged did she get voted in to the NWO LOL


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Alex is one of the GOOD guys trying to get the word out!!!

Listen here: http://stream.nfowars.net


----------

